# X-Trail - Navigation System ?



## SpRuCe (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi.

First of all, this is my first thread on this forum. It is always interesting to talk with other enthousiasm owners of the same car as yours.

I bought a black Nissan X-Trail SE 5spd 1 month ago and I really like it, except for the dash rattles wich are a comon thing on this car.

I use too work as a mechanic in a Nissan dealer in Quebec, this is were I fell in love with the X-Trail.

I never seen any navigation system in the X-Trail, not even in the Bonavista edition.

I was looking the Nissan.ca website earlier tonight and found a page with the earlier production years info. 

Nissan News Media

Sorry it's in french, as it's my first language.

There's a picture of inside the X-Trail, where there's a Navigation System, I tought it could be a picture of a EDM X-Trail but the screen shows a map of Toronto.

So I tought maybe Nissan offered a very limited option.

Did anyone of you knows about this ?

Thank you


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

*SpRuCe* I don't believe the X ever came with a Nav option, but I could be wrong. You can do a search on this forum to confirm. It may be that some of the JDM eXy's might have had Nav in them. I believe you may have to upgrade to a stereo that can do Nav, or get a dedicated GPS.


----------



## carparts.abhi1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Can You post some pics of it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Some of the xtrails in Europe did come with a built-in sat nav. See it HERE


----------



## SpRuCe (Mar 26, 2009)

Thx for your answers

I do know that those lucky guys in Europe had the Navigation System, but I was surprised to see that Nissan on their canadian website showed a picture of the navigation system.

I saw so many X-trails when I was working in a Nissan dealer, but never saw a navigation system, so I was curious to know if it has been a VERY rare option here in Canada and that someone have it.


BTW, do you guys in Australia have Xenon headlamps on T30 X-Trails ?


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Spruce,

Welcome to this forum !!! I'm a french canadian too from Québec !!! 

For your question about the Nav system, i can confirm you that not been available in canadian X-Trail in 2005 -2006, because i have in my possesion the Nissan X-Trail 2005 - product brochure in pdf format. And at end of the brochure in the option feature, no mention of any gps nav system.

if you want a copy, just send me a private message and send me your e-mail and i will send it soon.:waving:

(p.s: you can write to me in french in the private message)

Cheer,

Jonathan


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Spruce,

For your question about the Xenon Headlight, is a feature available in Canadian X-Trail, on the 2006 Bonavista edition ... :fluffy:

Cheer !!!

Jonathan


----------



## SpRuCe (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your answers guys.

I never noticed that Bonavista X-Trail had Xenon headlights.

Merci beaucoup


----------

